# Pashley Robin, or similar



## Dec66 (18 Sep 2017)

My little 'un has special needs, and has trouble riding a bike. However, we took her over to Dulwich Park the other day, hired her a Pashley Robin with toe clips, and she was in her element.

I'm loath to buy her a new one, because at five she's the height of an nine-year-old and therefore on the cusp of being too big for the Robin and onto the rather more pricey Tri-1. However, I'll take a punt on a Robin if I see one reasonably priced.

Cheers


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2017)

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pashley-Ro...endly-Only-Ridden-Once-7-13-Yrs-/311314401874
Unable to get a date up/showing, sorry if it's too old


----------



## Dec66 (19 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pashley-Ro...endly-Only-Ridden-Once-7-13-Yrs-/311314401874
> Unable to get a date up/showing, sorry if it's too old


Two years old, I'm afraid, but ta for looking.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2017)

Pashley Tri-1 
 Picador in Ashbourne.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2017)

Fareham, Hampshire, £175
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/adult-trike.-tricycle.-handicap.-child-s.-jj/1266677490


----------

